# Victorian Faux Fireplace



## landisworks (Apr 15, 2010)

My husband and I bought an antique faux fireplace when we first married that has been an eye catcher. It has a secret drop-down cabinet that we use as our bar. Now we are changing our decor to a more modern look and it doesn't seem to work anywhere as is. We paid about 500.00 18 years ago at an antique store. We don't know it's current value and prefer not to paint it unless we find out that it isn't worth much. Can anyone identify this piece and give us an estimated appraisal? It has a brick looking board insert and logs too. I've attached 2 photos. I'd like to do something crazy with it but am hesitant. Help!


----------

